# End of the year kit review!



## Chateau Joe (Dec 16, 2009)

Ok, with 2009 coming to a close, I thought it would be fun to have a best and worst kit of 2009 thread. What was the best/favorite kit and which kit was your least favorite or a dissapointment.

I'll Start

My favorite kit for 2009 was the WE Meza Luna White kit. I was amazed at its quality and body for a lower priced kit.

My least favorite kit was a WE World Vineyard Italian Sangiovese. It just did not live up to my standards for a sangiovese. Very weak flavor.


----------



## cpfan (Dec 16, 2009)

Joe:

I gotta ask how old was the Sangiovese when you drank it?

I don't have a best kit of 2009. The best wine I tasted for the first time in 2009 was a kit from 2008. But Wade (and others) don't like me mentioning these Canada-only kits (RJS Hightail Washington Merlot).

Steve


----------



## NSwiner (Dec 16, 2009)

Since most kits age in 6 months and drinkable in a month if you want to you can try lots of them ,thats what I like about them .Since i only started in Oct i haven't made alot yet but did bottle a Cranapple holiday chardonnay put out by Orchard breezin that is delicious not a strong alcohol level but really good taste ,we bottled a Liebfraumilch by Wine expert Selection series that will get better with age but already tastes great .Tomorrow we are bottling a French sauvignon blanc also a Wine expert kit Vintners reserve world vineyard collection I can't believe I haven't thiefed any of this one to try sample yet . So this thread will be helpful for picking new wines next year ,although everyone has different tastes it's still helpful .
I was thinking about starting a thread about what kits people plan on trying next year or what wine of scratch people plan to do .


----------



## Green Mountains (Dec 18, 2009)

Chateau Joe said:


> Ok, with 2009 coming to a close, I thought it would be fun to have a best and worst kit of 2009 thread. What was the best/favorite kit and which kit was your least favorite or a dissapointment.
> 
> I'll Start
> 
> ...




I'm SO sad to hear that you didn't like the Sangiovese....I JUST bought this kit. Not started yet but please tell me what you would have done differently. Should I experiment with adding some more juice to it? 

I have often considered making a kit solely for the purpose of keeping it in a carboy to top off other kits with.

Darren


----------



## Chateau Joe (Dec 18, 2009)

I did not like the color nor did I like the taste. The kit will be a year old in February but still tastes weak. Maybe I set my expectations too high for a lower end kit but they can excellent too. A Vintners Reserve Kit won Winemakers Magazines best in show in its class last April so anything is possible. I just did not like this kit. If you want to try a very good World Vineyard kit, get the California Zin/Shiraz. I really like that one and I have it going in a carboy right now.


----------

